# Does anyone rag quilt?



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I want to make my mom a bag for her birthday, so I'm using jean material. I've just recently started sewing again after having to make dd a dress for her drama troupe costume. 
I'd love to see pictures of your rag quilt projects.
Sorry for the sideways photo.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I&#8217;ve made them, but don&#8217;t have any photos. I strip cut the fabric. I use a mid grade cotton for one side, and denim for the other, no filler. I sew the seams so they show on the denim side.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I do. Here are some I've made.



This next one I took apart and made into a patchwork.


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Here's mine I made for my boyfriend for Christmas about 3 yrs ago. It's made out of flannel,so it's nice & warm. I also made a matching lap quilt.














This the back.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I made several last year and posted them to Homesteading today last month. Here is the link:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/sewing-quilting/532158-2014-quilt-pictures.html

Dawn


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Those are all beautiful!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Now, that just went on my must sew list!
Simple, functional, pretty, easy,... what's not to like!


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Oh thank you for the eye candy!! Lovely quilts, all, and so cozy.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

*Half-pint* I'm clicking on your link to see what you've made. Need to see quilt pics to get me thru the winter doldrums.
Thanks, Margo


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I made this bag a few years ago. 








Every time i wash it, it just gets better 
Five inch squares, so I could use Charm Packs.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I was at goodwill today and got a new in the package set of flannel twin size sheets. 
These have never been out of the package and are 100 % cotton. I got the set for $4.50 after my discount card.
I have them in the washer now.
I was planning on cutting them up and using them for 1 side of a rag quilt. 
That would work fine wouldn't it?


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Yes, that would work perfectly. Great score!


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Here is a rag quilt that I made out of flannel a few years ago. Instead of the "X" across the squares, I used my embroidery machine set on a basting heart shape and just zipped them through there. Quick and cute. This picture shows the front with the ragged edges, and the back which is smooth. I use it reversed on the bed sometimes just for a change of pace. I also made matching pillow shams.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info CC. This is my first rag quilt. If it turns out okay, it will become my daughters xmas gift I think. 
Your quilt turned out great! :thumb:


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Here we go, pics of the sheet set I got today. 
I just took them out of the dryer.
I am cutting out denim squares for the other side of the quilt.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Oh! That will be SOOOO cute! It would be really cool, too, if you sewed paw prints onto your blocks instead of big Xs. (Like I did hearts instead). That'd probably be a real pain, however, but oh, so, cute.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL My paw prints would probably turn out looking like a drunk sailor had stitched them. 
I'll stick with the X's on my first one. I do agree that would be cute, if one had the experience to pull it off. :happy2:


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

You'll be amazed how fast that quilt will come together. I made TWO, generously-sized twin-sized ones the weekend before Christmas one year as last minute gifts. The absolutely most tedious part is snipping the fringe. After maybe half-a-dozen of these quilts, I broke down and bought some "snipping" scissors. They are spring-loaded and make a HUGE difference!!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks CC i was wondering about the snipping scissors. I think I will go ahead and get a pair then.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I ordered my snipping scissors from Wal Mart and they came in today. I played with them for a bit and i bet they will make it MUCH easier. Thanks for the tip!


----------

